

Numerical analysis in javascript - sloisel
http://www.numericjs.com/

======
sloisel
I am the author and I just released a first beta for people to try into the
wild. I've noticed that a lot of people want to do little numerical analysis
tasks in the browser and it was hard to find implementations of real numerical
analysis algorithms. I hope that you find my offer useful and that some of you
will be able to benefit from my project.

If you click on the link, you will land in the "Workshop" web app, which is a
Javascript command-line with the numeric.js library loaded. You can see a demo
of the in-browser capabilities by clicking on the demo link.

